# [ISPConfig3] DirectoryListing aktivieren



## AndréS (8. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich würde gerne das DirectoryListing aktivieren. mod_autoindex ist ja schon aktiv, dennoch klappt das einfach nicht. Was muss ich machen damit das klappt?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2009)

das ist an sich wie immer beim apache webserver, Options +Indexes innerhalb einer Directory Direktive.


----------



## AndréS (11. Aug. 2009)

Das heißt ich muss diese Direktive direkt in die httpd.conf eingeben oder direkt im ISPConfig?

Danke

AndréS


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2009)

Das ist egal.


----------



## AndréS (12. Aug. 2009)

gut, ich habe nun sowas in die options von ispconfig rein getan:


```
<Directory "/var/www/clients/client1/web1"> 
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
</Directory>
```
funktioniert aber nicht


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2009)

Dann füge mal zusätzlich noch den Symlink Pfad hinzu, also:

<Directory "/var/www/domain.de/web"> 
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
</Directory>
Außerdem fehlt bei Dir noch das Verzeichnis web im Pfad, also 
/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web


----------



## AndréS (13. Aug. 2009)

Hi,

danke, nun klappt es  musste beide Sachen einsetzen, nur eins alleine geht definitiv nicht. Warum auch immer 


AndréS


----------



## mpa (5. März 2012)

Hallo Till,

wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen, deshalb schreibe ich hier mit dazu.

Wir haben die ISPConfig Version 3.0.4.3 bei uns im Einsatz und bereits die genannten Schritte durchgeführt. Es erscheint dennoch kein Verzeichnis-Listing. Im error.log steht "Directory index forbidden by Options directive:". Weder die Einträge für Options in der .htaccess noch den ispconfig files bei der Directory Direktive helfen hier weiter. Auch die globale Umstellung des Sicherheitslevels von high auf medium ändert nichts. Hast Du vlt. noch einen Tipp für uns?

Vielen Dank
Kai


----------



## Till (5. März 2012)

Da gibt es an sich nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

1) Die Änderumngen wurden noch nicht in die Apache Config geschrieben. das kannst Du in der Jobqueue im Monitor sehen.

2) die Pfade stimmen in einem der beiden directory Statements nicht:

<Directory "/var/www/domain.de/web"> 
Options +Indexes 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory>
<Directory "/var/www/clients/client1/web1"> 
Options +Indexes 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory>

3) Oder aber die DirectoryIndex Freigabe wird durch eine .htaccess date in der webseite wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## mpa (6. März 2012)

*Problem gelöst*

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Nachdem das Web im ISPConfig angelegt wurde, sollte das Directory-Listing für das root-Verzeichnis (web) aktiviert werden. Jedoch hat der Benutzer www-data, unter dem ja der Apache-Server läuft, keinen Lesezugriff auf das Verzeichnis. Nachdem manuell die Verzeichnisrechte auf "rwxr-x---" geändert wurden (also der Gruppe auch Leserechte gegeben), funktioniert das Directory-Listing.

Kai


----------

